
CurrentC Ends Beta Tests, Will Deactivate Accounts Later This Month - aaronbrethorst
https://consumerist.com/2016/06/07/currentc-ends-beta-tests-will-deactivate-accounts-later-this-month/
======
joeblau
Now the question is whether or not they will reactive the terminals they
purposely bricked and allow Google Wallet (or whatever it's called now) and
Apple Pay to work again?

